# Cotton Club Beverages crate



## crozet86 (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice go-with Cotton club beverages Cleveland,ohio


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey Eddie,

 Nice find. It's a ways from home. You been to a show?


----------



## madman (Feb 20, 2010)

HEY EDDIE NICE FIND!  I BET ONE OF THOSE CLEVELAND GUYS BITE ON THAT! LOL


----------



## crozet86 (Feb 20, 2010)

Surfaceone i had a collector call me last night about aquiring his small collection.I ended up buying over 60 bottles and some nice tobacco collectibles along with some other things.He was a digger in the 70's and never washed any of his finds.I will most likely sell the crate as it is not in my collecting area.


----------



## crozet86 (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks madman i really wasnt going to get this but at the price he gave me for this and all the other items i said why not lol.


----------



## toddrandolph (Feb 21, 2010)

Those Cotton Club crates are pretty common here in NE Ohio. In fact, I've got a few out in the barn that I use to store tools and stuff. They bring about $5 at my yard sale, but I've seen them for more in antique shops.


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 22, 2010)

Actually I know of one in great shape in a Bristol antique mall, and one sitting outside of one of the antique malls in Wytheville, VA. I never paid them much mind, but there is a heads up Madman if you are wanting one yourself. I don't know right off what they are asking for the one in Bristol.


----------

